# [gelöst] Problem mit SQL Server. Statements...



## Maverick Zero (17. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problemchen:

Ich habe in Java eine Anwendung mit Anbindung an eine MySQL Datenbank geschrieben.
Ich wollte das Programm nun auf MS SQL Server umstellen.
Die Anbindung an die DB klappt auch wunderbar, jedoch funktionieren merkwürdigerweise
keine CREATE TABLE Statements.
Ich habe das jetzt einmal heruntergebrochen auf die absoluten Basics und selbst hier klappt das nicht.

Versuche ich z.b. 

```
String sDBName = "testdb";
try {
            Statement stmt = con.createStatement();   // con ist die DB Connection
            
            stmt.execute("CREATE DATABASE " + sDBName + ";");            
            stmt.execute("USE " + sDBName + ";"); 
            stmt.execute("CREATE TABLE test (\"ID\" INTEGER);");
            stmt.close();                
            
        } catch(Exception e) {
            System.out.println(e.toString());          
        }
```

Dann wird zwar die DB "testdb" angelegt, die Tabelle "test" fehlt allerdings.
Es wird auch keine Exception geworfen.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Komme mir schon langsam doof vor...


----------



## Guest (17. Jun 2008)

Da ich MySQL nicht kenne, würde ich gern wissen, was die Anführungszeichen bei ID machen. Ist das vielleicht was besonders spezifisches? Ich lasse diese Anführungszeichen beim DatenTyp in SQL weg...


----------



## wicki (18. Jun 2008)

Versuchs mal in der CREATE-Anweisung mit INT statt INTEGER

Gruss wicki


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

Verbinde zunächst zur Zieldatenbank, bevor du darin etwas machst.


----------



## Maverick Zero (19. Jun 2008)

hallo wicki,

gute Idee, hat leider nichts gebracht.
Datanbank wird angelegt, aber die Tabelle nicht.

@Gast
Verbindung steht. Anführungszeichen sind gesetzt, um den Bezeichner klar abzugrenzen. Gleiche Situation ohne Anführungszeichen


edit:
Problem gelöst.
Hatte beim Verbindungsaufbau setAutoCommit = false gesetzt.
Copy & Paste Problem...


----------

